# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Trout Almondine!

## Sarge47

This works great if you have an old reflector oven, although any way you can get the heat to the fish works well too.  Once you've removed the entrails of the fish, lay it on it's back.  Hopefully you have a lemon and some slivered almonds in your pack, but fi not then use the wild green variety.  Wild Chestnuts and /or walnuts would work as well.  Cut the lemon in half and squeeze the juice from one half liberally over the exposed meat of the Trout.  Then sprinkle the nuts over the top.  Cook until done then enjoy!        :fishface:

----------


## mountainmark

Nice. I wonder if you didn't have any lemons if sorel would fit the bill. Cool recipe, I need to make me a reflector oven......things to do.

----------


## Blade

LOL.......lemons in your pack!  :Chef:

----------


## welderguy

> LOL.......lemons in your pack!


I have packets of lemon juice in my mess kit , as well as ketchup, mustard, jelly, salt , pepper, mayo.

----------


## Old GI

QUICK!!!!   Someone hand me towel to wipe the saliva off my keyboard.  Yum-yum.

----------

